# amiodarone keratopathy



## obrien44 (Jun 9, 2009)

What diagnosis code should be used for amiodarone keratopathy?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 9, 2009)

this either an adverse reaction or a poisoning, amiodarone is an antiarrymia drug, if this is an adverse effect the codes are 371.40 and E942.0.  If it is a poisoning then code  972.0, 371.40, E858.3


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 10, 2009)

s i too agree with his codes


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jun 10, 2009)

I too agree with these codes


----------

